# Online Backup - http://www.connect.co.uk/services/online_backup/143



## Gmonk123 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was sent this link to an Online backup service which looks very interesting. 
Does anyone know anything about these services?
Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm currently using www.mozy.com, and I've tried www.carbonite.com as well. There are a host of others. Here's one article on on-line backup: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,2288745,00.asp


----------



## ITLabs (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know a whole lot about that company, But I am familiar with ITlabs and have been impressed with the services they provide. http://www.itlab.co.uk


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Another thread here from TSG, 14 months old, but possibly of interest?

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/577385-data-recovery-perspectives-popular-commercial.html

Richard


----------

